# hardiplank staining



## Trey (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes it can be stained. I've seen sherwin Williams Woodscapes solid color on hardiplank before and it looked great. I would talk to a painting contractor or a paint store to see all your options.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

> *Q:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That's straight from the company's FAQ pg. Hope it helps.


----------



## Katherine (Apr 17, 2005)

Thank you for your answers. Our builder is negative about the staining and is steering us to paint--don't know why!? We are going to the paint store this afternoon, and I'm taking a list of paint/stain reccomendations from the James Hardi site as given to me from this forum  * If we do this ourselves (paint/stain), would we be saving substantial $$? 22' x 28' garage with a 9'x12' remote door and one entry door and three windows. We might stain the steel door also to match the walls (if we can). We don't like the door "standing out" as we drive up to our house.*

*Thanks for all your help!!  LOVE THIS SITE  Keep up the great work.*
*Katherine, Chiefland Florida*


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

It's my understanding that Hardi plank may be ordered pre-stained and that this is better than post-installation staining. You might want to consider it.


----------



## Katherine (Apr 17, 2005)

*You're right pipeguy!!*



pipeguy said:


> It's my understanding that Hardi plank may be ordered pre-stained and that this is better than post-installation staining. You might want to consider it.


I went to the paint store today and saw a sample of hardiplank stained by hand brush-on--I could see the brush strokes! The stain was Mason's Select "Woodperfect Series" coating for Fiber cement. I went to their website and read about their "optimal" staining techniques, to look like their beautiful, faux log cabin house picture on brochure, to which they suggest machine application (Best) and non-air sprayer for field application (to which we don't have!). They also suggested staining (two coats) ALL 6 sides, after all cutting, which this is done before installation. 

The paint store young man told me it is better to prime the hardiplank first (even if buying it pre-primed) and then use three (3) coats of stain, because of Florida's sun & humidity. 

So, now I know why my builder, super guy, is steering me away from 
staining--painting is much easier, AND, at $24 a gallon here, cheaper too !! 
Since we were considering doing this ourselves, and wanting to save money, we decided to paint instead. I'm sure the prestained hardi-plank is more expensive, our builder didn't tell us about prestained either, and we have to get this garage done by the end of May.

I hope this information helps the next person.
Katherine


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Glad we could help Katherine, sounds like you've got a plan. 


Tell your friends about this site, that's the best thanks you can give.


----------



## Peddi (Jul 7, 2011)

*HardiPlank Stain Problems*

Since having stained HardiPlank installed in 2005 we have had a BIG problem!! The stain was factory applied by a Hardi approved factory- Duckback Products- and is peeling off the siding. This started after just 2 years while the stain has a 12 year warranty. We are still in the process of having them honor their warranty.

They no longer offer the stain process and that leads me to believe that they must be aware of problems!!

Does anyone here have or know of others with this problem??

Thanks!!

Peddi


----------



## lifeafterbell (Feb 6, 2012)

*Staining Hardie Siding*

We have used the Woodperfect Siding Stain on our Hardiplank siding with GREAT success. We (My husband and I) applied it horizontally with several coats to allow the stain to pool into the wood grain which gives it more of an actual wood look. Then it was installed by the framers. It has held up beautifully for the last 7 years with no problems whatsoever. 

From the street, our house looks like it has cedar siding!! Absolutely beautiful. 

We had to add some unpainted boards because we underestimated the amount we needed initally. So we applied the stain vertically after it was installed, and it does not look near as good as the rest of the house. Luckily, this was a small section on the back side. No one really can notice the difference because the color is the same, but it just does not have that dimensional look that the other boards do.

As far as someone mentioning peeling? I have noticed that where my soaker hose has come in contact with one of the boards, it is now starting to peel there. I am assuming because it was constantly wet, that it lifted the stain. That has not happened anywhere else on our house. We live in Texas and don't live in an area with high moisture all of the time, so you may have different results in other parts of the country. 

We even put it on our garage door (horizontally) before it was installed. Our garage door even looks like a wood door!

If anyone is still reading this board, I would be happy to share pictures.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

When the peeling occurs, it is back to the Hardie Board (indicating that the preprime material has delaminated)??


----------



## lifeafterbell (Feb 6, 2012)

Not in our case. It is little dime size areas where stain has lifted and flaked off. This is only on one board where the soaker hose was spraying on it.


----------



## ctowry (Jun 25, 2012)

So you used it on a Metal Garage door (or was it already wood) with good success? I just used this product for siding and it turned out so well I wanted to do some walk through doors if it will stick. I have found their customer service less than helpful so far.


----------

